# new fish store disappointment



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

I know they are trying hard to do business but they have been carrying painted tetras and recently announced they have brought in more due to popularity. Who the heck produces these unfortunate fish?
Have sent them an email informing them of how these fish are treated.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

How is this different from raping oceans of fish and placing them in our cube tanks?

Not to mention the die off in transport!

Best way is just don't support the practice


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

What is the fish store so I can boycott it?


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

Inform, educate and preserve the independent stores. These are new store owners, and they are learning from this experience. I also learnt something new about painted tetras today, but I am pretty sure that a lots of us on this forum, experienced or newbie, who never knew any better. Information on social media is great, but can also be devastating. This is a great little store, they have so much to offer.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

rmahabir said:


> Inform, educate and preserve the independent stores. These are new store owners, and they are learning from this experience. I also learnt something new about painted tetras today, but I am pretty sure that a lots of us on this forum, experienced or newbie, who never knew any better. Information on social media is great, but can also be devastating. This is a great little store, they have so much to offer.


agreed 

Customer education is required, 
if the customers don't ask for them,
the store will not bring them in 

Usually it is the newer, uneducated tropical fish keepers that get dazzled by the neon/fluorescent dyes injected into those fish.

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/paintedfish.htm

http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-exclusives/fama/conservation-corner/avoid-dyed-or-painted-fish.aspx

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/responsible/paintedfish.php


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

bob123 said:


> What is the fish store so I can boycott it?


Please do not boycott the store.
They have lots of other excellent and interesting fish.
As an independent, they have more flexibility of what to bring in 
when compared to the pet shop chain stores.
The independents will usually bring in something you are interested in,
whereas most pet shop chain stores can not, or would not bother to do so.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I know what store you're talking about. I went in there not that long ago an saw the fish, my gf really liked them. Later on that night I looked them up cause I've never seen them before and that when I learned how they do it. I showed my gf and she was not happy. We still go to that store and shop, we just stay away from those kind of fish.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

which store is this?


----------



## Menace2Sobriety (Feb 7, 2014)

Do they REALLY suffer from the dye? Anyone ever witnessed enough illness that they can confidently claim first hand observation of these fish living sickly lives due to the dying?

I mean sure its online.... if ya look hard enough there's also articles saying Elvis is alive....

Just wondering if there's any hard proof or if it's simply a situation of someone being willing to cut the balls off their dog but scream "cruelty" when someone paints a fish....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Menace2Sobriety said:


> Do they REALLY suffer from the dye? Anyone ever witnessed enough illness that they can confidently claim first hand observation of these fish living sickly lives due to the dying?
> 
> I mean sure its online.... if ya look hard enough there's also articles saying Elvis is alive....
> 
> Just wondering if there's any hard proof or if it's simply a situation of someone being willing to cut the balls off their dog but scream "cruelty" when someone paints a fish....


I lol'd at the last paragraph.

Totally agreed.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Menace2Sobriety said:


> Do they REALLY suffer from the dye? Anyone ever witnessed enough illness that they can confidently claim first hand observation of these fish living sickly lives due to the dying?


More than 50%, of the fish don't make it to the store, so you don't see those.


> Over 40% of painted glassfish showed signs of a Lymphocystis infection, compared to 10% of unpainted glassfish. The infection may have been caused by transmitting the virus from fish to fish via an infected needle, or by a reduced resistance to the infection due to stress from the injection process. In addition, fishes injected with dye often die without apparent external disease symptoms, presumably due to kidney disease caused by injection.
> 
> Dr Stan MacMahon and Dr Peter Burgess _Practical Fishkeeping_





> A common method of creating "painted fish" is through injection via syringe. Generally, fish are injected multiple times. Fish may also be dipped in a caustic solution to strip their outer slime coat, then dipped in dye. This method is reported to have a very high mortality rate.
> 
> http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/paintedfish.htm


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

I think theres a huge difference in credibility from a PhD Marine biologist and an delusional Elvis fanatic lol



Menace2Sobriety said:


> I mean sure its online.... if ya look hard enough there's also articles saying Elvis is alive....


----------

